# bulk quantity desserts



## bakerbunch (Apr 4, 2007)

This is my first time on the forum. HI everyone. I own an in home bakery business and am known all over town for high quality fresh desserts. I picked up a new client today that wants desserts in bulk quantities that can be easily frozen. Most of the dessert recipes that I have created are not freezeable. can anyone give me some suggestions of things to try. I am going to try some bombes and frozen souffles, but need more ideas.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You can successfully freeze all manner of individual desserts that can later be thawed and warmed. 
I have done this with mousse tarts, chocolate cakes, vanilla bean cakes, cheese cakes and apple tart tartan.
This process must be done properly to work well. 
Freezing should only be a weekly or bi-weekly process otherwise product can loose quality. 
proper stroage and holding are a must.
If you are delivering the product, check their freezer and date and lable everything.

Now, just so I say this clearly, make sure you have insurance, you are incorporated and have proper licensing. 
Just because you bake out of your home, you are not protected under your home insurance for any business or off premise catering.


----------

